# Simplicity Model ZT2500



## jsheedy34 (9 mo ago)

I recently purchased the Simplicity Zero Turn Model ZT2500. I can't seem to locate the fuel guage. Can someone
direct me to it? Thanks!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If it's like my Cub Cadet 60" tank, it don't have one. You take the fuel cap off and look inside to see what there is...lol Conversely, you can run it until it's bone dry and no longer runs and fill it up....


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Looked the model up and I am impressed with the independent front suspension setup, that will help to keep both drive wheels firmly on the ground, should even perform a little better on softer ground, mine is a bitch (Dixon zeroturn) when a rear wheel sinks in a soft spot, usually have to walk from the back fence ( back neighbor drains water into my yard) and get the Kubota to tow it out.

I don't see any of this model sold in Oz, can get the Ferris which would be better.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

jsheedy34 said:


> I recently purchased the Simplicity Zero Turn Model ZT2500. I can't seem to locate the fuel guage. Can someone
> direct me to it? Thanks!


Please don't take this wrong, but what did the folks that sold you the machine do other than take your money? I sell 10-15 USED machines every year and I always make sure that the person buying one knows everything necessary to operate it. Checking fuel level status is right at the top of the list of things I feel are critical to convey. Seems like the people selling you a $4,000 mower would have at least spent 20 minutes going over the machine with you. I'm thinking they are going to be a real joy to work with if you have a warranty claim.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

You should be able to download the manual here and look up this information......







Manuals | Simplicity


Looking for Simplicity parts or manuals? Find an owners manual or parts list for your Simplicity product.




www.simplicitymfg.com


----------

